# شرح مبسط لبعض الأجهزة الطبية



## العيون الدامعة (27 سبتمبر 2010)

:85::85:الملفات تحوي على شرح مبسط لمبدأ عمل بعض الأجهزة الطبية ومكوناتها وبعض 

أعطالها...........................

أرجو ان تنال أعجابكم، ومن الله التوفيق..........................



مشاهدة المرفق ط¬ظ‡ط§ط² ط§ظ„ط§ط³ظ†ط§ظ†.doc

مشاهدة المرفق ط§ظ„ط£ط¬ظ‡ط²ط© ط§ظ„ط¹ظ„ط§ط¬ ط§ظ„ط·ط¨ظٹط¹ظٹ.doc










:20::20::20::20::20::20:


----------



## أبو موئل (28 سبتمبر 2010)

شكراً لكم


----------



## مهندس محمد يامن (28 سبتمبر 2010)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## moath saeed (28 سبتمبر 2010)

مشكورين ومأجورين ان شالله على ما تقدمو لنا من استفادة


----------



## the king of heart (30 سبتمبر 2010)

good working


----------



## مهندسة بصراوية (2 أكتوبر 2010)

شكرا لك


----------



## Tigris duaghter (2 أكتوبر 2010)

thanx 4 u


----------



## elqbabe (3 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خير


----------



## ميكى ميكس (12 مارس 2018)

good working​
​


----------

